# Control on a Big Jump



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

when you huck a pretty big jump, do you find it hard to control yourself?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

No.
10char


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> *#1 Always ski or ride in control*
> 
> Progression is the key, if you find you are out of control, then you are going bigger than you have the ability to do, step it back to smaller features and master them before moving on to bigger features.


ive hit decent size jumps, but want to step it up and hit this 10ft tall by 30+ft gap. just wondering, is it hard to control if your unbalanced?
is there any tricks to keeping from getting into a sticky situation?

ive heard 

-try doing a easy grab that your comfterable with

any others?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

An easy grab is a good way of making sure that you are in control of your board, not the other way around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> An easy grab is a good way of making sure that you are in control of your board, not the other way around.


any others? 

and what would be the best way crashing?
like a skate board and slide down the transition on your knees?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Krausehouse said:


> any others?
> 
> and what would be the best way crashing?
> like a skate board and slide down the transition on your knees?


That's a good way of initiating ragdoll physics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> That's a good way of initiating ragdoll physics.


true that hahaha


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If its a 30ft step down I'd say its ok to come up short on it and land on the knuckle if you have to, before just pointing it. I've done that a few times on the 65 footer at Waterville because its def better than overshooting the landing and really messing yourself up. Coming up short may suck a little but it gives you the opportunity to check your speed and get comfortable with the trajectory.


----------

